# r34 gtt skyline nissan



## lu126lineman (Mar 18, 2007)

hate to do it but it time. i'm selling my skyline. i'm getting married. so need to pay for wedding.

the car has around 10 thousandmiles is super clean 

price is 45,000 

list of mods are 3inch stainless exhaust 
3inch intercooler 
90mm throttle body
greddy side intake 
acre steel braided brake lines 
walbaro 255 fuel pump
altezza ked tail lights
motegi touge drift rims

if you have any question just ask if you want to see pics just e mail me
[email protected]


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

*skyline*

i will buy today as long as you can get it to america...wire transfer or bank check?


----------



## BigJeff26 (Apr 6, 2007)

ok so i just did some research on spec and stuff of this specific model....and with all my upgrades to my alti SE-R i run a quicker 1/8 1/4 at a higher rpm and i have the top end speed as well...for about 10k less then this one is worth..sorry if i got you hopes you i red quickly thought it was a r34 gtr


----------

